# ASRock Z370/Z390 Taichi (and some others, actively modding!) Firmware with Intel Management Engine Disabled, new method



## R-T-B (Sep 18, 2019)

This is a new thread to remove the clutter from my old one, which can be found here:









						ASRock Z370/Z390 Taichi (and some others, actively modding!) Firmware with Intel Management Engine Disabled
					

THIS PROJECT IS PRESENTLY ON HOLD.  This is simply 1.80 "Instant Flash" firmware for the Z370 Taichi (and now with help from @Mork_vom_Ork, the Z270 SuperCarrier v2.40) straight from ASRock stock unmodifed (minus some sig checks disabled) other than the Intel Management Engine firmware being...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This is for new builds utilizing a new technique which does not "scrub" the management engine, but turns it off via an issued command and forces execution of it's code to halt.  If you need more technical details, all I can say is it's a simple property change to make the documented "ME Temporary Disable" mode permanent.  (US Government targets use this mode in it's HAP form, you can trust it).  You can probably figure out what I did by dissecting the roms, but since some vendors seems to be adapting to my changes, I won't be saying more.

Scrubbing the rom entirely just got too hard, but this should be functionally the same.

You can get stable/approved builds for some boards here.  It's really just the Taichi right now. (prefix "ZxTC")



			glacialsoftware.net - /FIRMWARE/
		


Experimental boards (basically just the Z390 Phantom Gaming X) can be found here.  Support for them may/may not continue depending on test results.  They may also have a slight brick risk:



			glacialsoftware.net - /FIRMWARE/EXPERIMENTAL/
		


*Important:  *Follow the instructions below.  Make sure you flash the absolute STOCK bios before using the zip file mod!

*Instructions:*

Step 1:  Flash your stock firmware image, same version as the one you want to disable ME on.

Step 2:  Take note of your settings.

Step 3:  Restore BIOS defaults (or get as close as possible if you need some obscure setting for booting, that is ok).

Step 4:  Boot Windows, download the zip for your version.

Step 5:  Extract the zip file.  Note the directory path.

Step 6:  Open an Admin CMD prompt.

Step 7:  Cd to the directory. (ie cd C:\path\to\directory)

Step 8:  type "flashme" and hit enter.

Step 9:  Let the flash complete and shutdown the computer.

Step 10.  *Power on and enter bios.  Reset to defaults one last time. (essential!)*  Now, reboot and set your settings how you want them.

Step 11:  Boot to Windows and confirm management engine is disabled (If you don't have any "management engine" device in device manager (usually an Unknown or System Device), you have it disabled).

Step 12:  Profit.

@krusty @puma99dk|

Old thread reported for closure.  Please issue reports on the new builds here.  I also take requests for new boards and reports of new firmware versions on supported boards in this thread...  But to limit my level of insanity, I'm currently only working with ASRock and GIGABYTE boards (they are the ones I am most familiar with right now).


----------



## krusty (Sep 20, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> This is a new thread to remove the clutter from my old one, which can be found here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your hard work Z39PGX110 worked beautifully!


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 20, 2019)

Glad to hear it!  Will move it to supported builds then.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 25, 2019)

We have one failure report on the Z370 Taichi v4.10, so be cautious around that one.  Dual bios on the taichi should keep you safe, but...  just a PSA.


----------



## Beul (Oct 9, 2019)

Asrock has removed the Z370 Taichi v4.10 Bios. 
So maybe the problem was related to the bios itselfe and not your Mod. Just to let you all know.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 11, 2019)

Beul said:


> Asrock has removed the Z370 Taichi v4.10 Bios.
> So maybe the problem was related to the bios itselfe and not your Mod. Just to let you all know.



Sounds like it.


----------



## Beul (Nov 8, 2019)

Asrock z370 Taichi v4.20 Bios is out. I'm willing to be the first tester.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks, I will look into updating to it this weekend.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 11, 2019)

May take a bit longer, as said in my profile, spent this weekend in the ER (am fine, just a scare) and it greatly limited me.

Will try to work on it this week.


----------



## Beul (Nov 11, 2019)

Np, get well soon.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 20, 2019)

Seem to finally be getting better (got a cold for a few days after that) have some items to ship out tomorrow then I will do the updates.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 22, 2019)

Z370 now has latest firmware patched and available @:



			glacialsoftware.net - /FIRMWARE/EXPERIMENTAL/
		


Testers wanted.  Same install procedure.


----------



## Beul (Nov 23, 2019)

The Z37TC420_NOME worked absolute flawlessly.
Big Thank You for your great work!!!


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 23, 2019)

Beul said:


> The Z37TC420_NOME worked absolute flawlessly.
> Big Thank You for your great work!!!



Good, I will move it to main tested firmware directory then, thanks.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Nov 24, 2019)

Beul said:


> The Z37TC420_NOME worked absolute flawlessly.
> Big Thank You for your great work!!!



@R-T-B

hi I read all your 3d about the bios mod for the z370 taichi, I executed the whole procedure to the letter, I made the downgrade from the official 4.00 first to the official 3.20 and then to the official 1.80, then I flashed your 3.20 mod from instant flash first and then windows and everything seems to be abdicated well, how can I know if now I'm on bios mod? in the bios the "PCH-FW Configuration" menu does not appear as shown in the attached photos.
mb z370 taichi
cpu intel i7 8086k @ 5.2
ram tridentz
ssd 970 pro
Thanks a lot


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2019)

NEROVINCIO said:


> @R-T-B
> 
> hi I read all your 3d about the bios mod for the z370 taichi, I executed the whole procedure to the letter, I made the downgrade from the official 4.00 first to the official 3.20 and then to the official 1.80, then I flashed your 3.20 mod from instant flash first and then windows and everything seems to be abdicated well, how can I know if now I'm on bios mod? in the bios the "PCH-FW Configuration" menu does not appear as shown in the attached photos.
> mb z370 taichi
> ...



Replied to your pm.

Check the "chipset" tab in your uefi for the ME version.  Should read 0.0.0.0 if working.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Nov 24, 2019)

it didn't work for me, my Chipset tab show ME version  11.8.65.3606
how can I fix it?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2019)

NEROVINCIO said:


> it didn't work for me, my Chipset tab show ME version  11.8.65.3606
> how can I fix it?



Make sure to restore uefi defaults.  Sometimes you need to do this one last time.  Will add to documentation soon.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Nov 24, 2019)

maybe you're right, before starting the procedure I reset the bios subsequently done dowgrade to 1.80 then 3.20 and then 3.20 mod later restored the settings from file backup. I'll try to reset manual. Do I have to repeat everything? or wait your documentation?



R-T-B said:


> Make sure to restore uefi defaults.  Sometimes you need to do this one last time.  Will add to documentation soon.



nothing, I reflashed(rename the file to flash from win) and I tried 2 times to reset from the BIOS and once the BIOS battery was removed to no avail.
I am unlucky


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah, that is odd.  Hmm.  Will see if I can't replicate.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Nov 25, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, that is odd.  Hmm.  Will see if I can't replicate.




I tried to do as you suggested in PM I made downgrade from 1.80 official then 3.40 official then 4.00 official and from windows flashed 4.00 mod and the same did not work at this point I think it is due to the fact that once flashed the 4.00 stock not it is more possible to downgrade the microcode but only the bios as reposted on the asrock site 







						ASRock > Z370 Taichi
					

Supports 8th Generation Intel Core™ Processors (Socket 1151); Supports DDR4 4333+(OC); 3 PCIe 3.0 x16, 2 PCIe 3.0 x1; NVIDIA Quad SLI™, AMD 3-Way CrossFireX™; Graphics Output Options: HDMI, DisplayPort; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC1220 Audio Codec), Supports Purity Sound™ 4 & DTS Connect; 8...




					www.asrock.com


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 25, 2019)

NEROVINCIO said:


> I tried to do as you suggested in PM I made downgrade from 1.80 official then 3.40 official then 4.00 official and from windows flashed 4.00 mod and the same did not work at this point I think it is due to the fact that once flashed the 4.00 stock not it is more possible to downgrade the microcode but only the bios as reposted on the asrock site
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no idea why it would not be working.  You aren't loading a saved OC profile at the end for certain?

Really strange.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Nov 25, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I have no idea why it would not be working.  You aren't loading a saved OC profile at the end for certain?
> 
> Really strange.


even if I don't restore backup setting and I leave evrything stock after reset everything several times show ME version  11.8.65.3606


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 25, 2019)

NEROVINCIO said:


> even if I don't restore backup setting and I leave evrything stock after reset everything several times show ME version  11.8.65.3606



Yeah, you can't restore a backup setting at any point.  It will reset the bit that disables the ME.

Try what I described in PM please.  Basically, restart procedure but be aware you need to reset system once after saving uefi defaults.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Nov 25, 2019)

I restored evrything removed bios battery and then flashed 4.20 official, then apply the 4.20mod in windows S.O. pc and reset a second time removed bios battery, wait a minute,then start pc, but don't work for me, always show ME version  11.8.65.3606. tomorrow I'll back to my favorite bios 3.20


----------



## R00kie (Nov 25, 2019)

what is the use for this? 
Plugging government snooping holes?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> what is the use for this?
> Plugging government snooping holes?



You could just buy Ryzen instead, wold save you from the 70 security fixes incoming to Intel in a week or two as well.

@R-T-B Just having fun with ya froggy boy 

but yeah I have to admit I love my 3600.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 26, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> You could just buy Ryzen instead, wold save you from the 70 security fixes incoming to Intel in a week or two as well.
> 
> @R-T-B Just having fun with ya froggy boy
> 
> but yeah I have to admit I love my 3600.


Ive got no intention to buy ryzen, my PC is fine the way it is. I was just wondering if there is a need for me to do any of this.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 26, 2019)

gdallsk said:


> what is the use for this?
> Plugging government snooping holes?



Explained in old post.

I don't really buy the goverment snooping argument as I've seen no evidence to support it.  This is more a effort to rid your machine of a subsystem you have little control over, and that could (if left unpatched) be hijacked against you.



gdallsk said:


> Ive got no intention to buy ryzen, my PC is fine the way it is. I was just wondering if there is a need for me to do any of this.



A good honest question.  My advice:  If you keep your bios religiously up to date like many enthusiasts, no.  They'll patch any big vulnerabilities before they spread far.  Plus disabling management engine breaks some DRM functionality like the TPM.  Not sure anything uses that, but ymmv.

I mostly do this because I'm researching the Management Engine internals anyways and people asked for it.  I don't know that it has a terribly common usecase, lol.



lynx29 said:


> You could just buy Ryzen instead, wold save you from the 70 security fixes incoming to Intel in a week or two as well.
> 
> @R-T-B Just having fun with ya froggy boy
> 
> but yeah I have to admit I love my 3600.



I mean, on one front your right (minus the hyperbole), but the AMD PSP gives me a bad vibe really.  So little known about it.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Nov 30, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I have no idea why it would not be working.  You aren't loading a saved OC profile at the end for certain?
> 
> Really strange.



great news !!! after several attempts and reset bios I managed to flash the 4.20 mod starting from 3.20 stock, then 4.20 stock and finally 4.20 mod from windows, finally from bios I see Intel ME version 0.0.0.0.
now I would like to have the same with bios mod 3.20 but I can't, how should I proceed from 4.20 mod to flash to 3.20 mod?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 30, 2019)

see pm.


----------



## krusty (Dec 9, 2019)

Can you also remove Spectre & Meltdown patches on the Z390 Phantom Gaming X bios?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 20, 2019)

krusty said:


> Can you also remove Spectre & Meltdown patches on the Z390 Phantom Gaming X bios?



I could, but won't.  I don't have time for it if I don't use it myself honestly plus I don't really want to encourage people to leave those bugs wide open.

Not saying I can stop you, or that it's not even ok in some circumstances, just that I don't consider it worth my time to do so.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Dec 20, 2019)

YOU ARE THE BEST!!! LOOK


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 20, 2019)

NEROVINCIO said:


> YOU ARE THE BEST!!! LOOK



Context is this user asked months ago for a reversion friendly build of 3.20 (for OC reasons) for his z370 taichi.  I just finished it yesterday, been busy. 

Build is at http://glacialsoftware.net/FIRMWARE/EXPERIMENTAL/ for those who want it.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Dec 21, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Context is this user asked months ago for a reversion friendly build of 3.20 (for OC reasons) for his z370 taichi.  I just finished it yesterday, been busy.
> 
> Build is at http://glacialsoftware.net/FIRMWARE/EXPERIMENTAL/ for those who want it.




thanks for your great work, when you have time check if you can unlock the LOAD OPTIMIZED CPU OC SETTING function always on the bios 3.20 z370 taichi since when you mount 8086k this function is disabled


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2019)

NEROVINCIO said:


> thanks for your great work, when you have time check if you can unlock the LOAD OPTIMIZED CPU OC SETTING function always on the bios 3.20 z370 taichi since when you mount 8086k this function is disabled



Sounds like the 8086k auto-oc thing may not like that old microcode.

I'll see what I can do...  but may take a while.  Been crazy busy.


----------



## NEROVINCIO (Dec 21, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Sounds like the 8086k auto-oc thing may not like that old microcode.
> 
> I'll see what I can do...  but may take a while.  Been crazy busy.




Don't worry, when you have time, I already found the perfect setting for Z370 taichi, 8086k and ram, it's just out of curiosity, I don't need it soon


----------



## krusty (Jan 3, 2020)

Can you release updated Z39PGX bios has update from 1.10 to 1.20 would be much appreciated


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 5, 2020)

krusty said:


> Can you release updated Z39PGX bios has update from 1.10 to 1.20 would be much appreciated



Yes.  I do apologize for being a bit behind.  Will work on this some tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Yes.  I do apologize for being a bit behind.  Will work on this some tomorrow hopefully.



So this fell on the back burner yet again lol.  I hate having to have...  responsibilities.

I'm working on it now though, won't be long.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 11, 2020)

Ok it's up.  In experimental folder here. Please test and let me know if you have any issues.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 31, 2020)

This project is on temporary hold until I figure out how to port my aproach to being doable in linux (I switched over to gentoo entirely last weekend).

I may just break down and either load a vm, or just post a "do it yourself" guide.  These last few releases have been slow as molasses anyways.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 2, 2020)

I just seen this posted up on phoronix, thought you might be interested @R-T-B.






						Intel Quietly Released A Redistributable, Lightweight ME "Ignition Firmware" Binary - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 2, 2020)

I am, but only for myself sadly.

I decided the amount of effort to maintain this cannot be justified with my present job.  I am short on time as is, and time is money, sadly.

Harsh reality.  I may make a guide later though.

EDIT:  I also lack edit rights to the OP.  Could I get those to indicate this?


----------



## nois (May 31, 2020)

Hi R-T-B,
I'm at rabbit hut in japan.

At first, thank you for your great mod bios.
It makes can flash back any version of bios.

This is just technical report  
I could get 0.0.0.0 on z370 taichi mobo with your P4.00, P4.20 amd exprimental P3.20.
I could not investigate your bios before P3.10 because of my cpu is I3 9100f.
P3.10 bios in old directory still may have intel me.

But, I have never seen "PCH-FW Configuration" menu on this guy.
It may appear only on z390 taichi mobo?
Or, I skip important procedure?
Oops, this is not report...

I hope you still interested in this thread.


----------



## R-T-B (May 31, 2020)

nois said:


> Or, I skip important procedure?



That part is only relevant to older versions.  You are fine without it.

Thanks for the report.  For others interested:  No longer maintaining this but I recently commercially updated this for a client who will remain private, and am open to doing so on request.  It takes about an hour to update to a particular build or board from asrock and I bill at $30.00 per hour, for reference.  That's the usual anyways.  I don't exceed estimates without contacting clients, as well.


----------



## nois (May 31, 2020)

Thank you again for your mod bios and giving your time for me!


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 14, 2020)

A sponsor has offered an update (paid work by me) for the Z390 Taichi to be released as public (for free).  As such, we now have an updated version for 4.30.  I will update this post with credit when/if they tell me if they want me naming names, heh.

Find it in the usual spot.  Version 4.30.


----------



## UnsortedReality954 (Feb 3, 2021)

Resurrecting an old thread (sorry! ) to ask a question about people's experience with disabling ME. I'm on z390 with BIOS v4.30. Got IME disabled - showing as version 0.0.0.0.
And now Windows 10 does not shut down. It hangs on Shutting Down screen with no events in event log indicating any issues. I uninstalled IME from Device Manager and Apps. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 4, 2021)

UnsortedReality954 said:


> Resurrecting an old thread (sorry! ) to ask a question about people's experience with disabling ME. I'm on z390 with BIOS v4.30. Got IME disabled - showing as version 0.0.0.0.
> And now Windows 10 does not shut down. It hangs on Shutting Down screen with no events in event log indicating any issues. I uninstalled IME from Device Manager and Apps.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Start your own thread asking for help, this thread isn't relevant to your issue.


----------



## UnsortedReality954 (Feb 4, 2021)

I respectfully disagree. This issue is a direct result of disabling IME using the firmware mentioned in this thread. The reason for posting is two-fold: 1. A person who goes through with the above method may find themselves in a similar situation. 2. A person who posted the method has the greatest chance of answering it.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 4, 2021)

It appears he has a new board variant.  I do believe his problem is real, but as I use the same board and don't share the issue, I can only assume it's some change beyond my control.

As I no longer offer non-commercial support, my first stop would be to check cmos to make sure we aren't using any ME-features.  Things like trusted execution, tpm features, trusted enclaves, none of these features work with the ME disabled and all of them can cause issues.  If those are all off, you have done all you can for the moment.



Caring1 said:


> Start your own thread asking for help, this thread isn't relevant to your issue.


I thought same at first, but he's done his diagnostic homework with me and proved it via PM.  It does appear to be my mod in his instance.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2022)

I can no longer edit the OP, but I've been informed that the links in it are http, which my server no longer supports.  Since these links are still useful to some people who like to get the ME cleaned out, could a mod kindly switch my links to https?

I don't know the section mods, so I don't know who to ping.  Maybe @Kursah or someone?  Lol get me pointed somewhere, I'm clueless.


----------



## techyphantom (Sep 2, 2022)

@R-T-B 
Hi, I'm trying to build a desktop PC with IME removed and I came across this thread, which seems to use the latest parts that would allow me to have a desktop with IME removed/disabled.
The only other way I've found to have a modern desktop pc with IME removed is to use Talos OpenPower CPU, but that's way too expensive. 
I had a couple questions if you don't mind:
1. Is the Asrock Z390 Taichi still the newest motherboard that I can disable/remove IME on?
2. Can I put it an Intel i9-9900K into the above motherboard and still disable/remove IME?
3. Will there be any problems running linux or putting in an AMD 6800 XT GPU?
4. I'm trying to build the PC from the ground up, is there anything else I should do or look into before I begin buying all the parts?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2022)

Hi,

Sorry for the late reply.  Yes, the z390 is the latest I personally did research on.  I personally am employed elsewhere now and no longer doing ME research so a bit out of date on the latest, but I do still keep the binaries for the z390/z370 taichi going.


----------



## techyphantom (Sep 2, 2022)

Ok thank you I appreciate the reply. 
I just had 1 last question, will an i9-9900K work or do I need a specific 9th gen intel cpu in order to disable ime?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2022)

techyphantom said:


> Ok thank you I appreciate the reply.
> I just had 1 last question, will an i9-9900K work or do I need a specific 9th gen intel cpu in order to disable ime?


i9 9900k is fine.  Good cpu, I'd advise it if going with that board, they are a good pairing and can still do most anything.


----------



## techyphantom (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm building the PC on pcpartpicker and I got this message when using the Z390 Taichi and 9900K:
The ASRock Z390 Taichi ATX LGA1151 Motherboard supports the Intel Core i9-9900K 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor with BIOS version P4.00. If the motherboard is using an older BIOS version, upgrading the BIOS will be necessary to support the CPU.

-- will this be a problem?


----------



## mclaren85 (Sep 2, 2022)

Apart from increasing security/privacy, what extend does the editing of firmware affect the overall performance?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 2, 2022)

techyphantom said:


> I'm building the PC on pcpartpicker and I got this message when using the Z390 Taichi and 9900K:
> The ASRock Z390 Taichi ATX LGA1151 Motherboard supports the Intel Core i9-9900K 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor with BIOS version P4.00. If the motherboard is using an older BIOS version, upgrading the BIOS will be necessary to support the CPU.
> 
> -- will this be a problem?


No, you can flash a new BIOS if you don't already have P4.00 or higher installed already. Really, being as old as it is, it should have at least that one pre-installed. Especially if you are purchasing new.


----------



## techyphantom (Sep 2, 2022)

So the basic steps would be to first flash stock bios 4.30
then flash Z39TC430_NOME.zip?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2022)

techyphantom said:


> I'm building the PC on pcpartpicker and I got this message when using the Z390 Taichi and 9900K:
> The ASRock Z390 Taichi ATX LGA1151 Motherboard supports the Intel Core i9-9900K 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor with BIOS version P4.00. If the motherboard is using an older BIOS version, upgrading the BIOS will be necessary to support the CPU.
> 
> -- will this be a problem?


It should ship with that bios on any build you find still floating around.



techyphantom said:


> So the basic steps would be to first flash stock bios 4.30
> then flash Z39TC430_NOME.zip?


Yes.  Follow instructions in zipfile.



mclaren85 said:


> Apart from increasing security/privacy, what extend does the editing of firmware affect the overall performance?


There should be no performance difference.  Some ME functions may be unavailable (fTPM etc) but that's expected.


----------



## trailerparkjob (Nov 22, 2022)

I followed all the steps but I can't find a "PCH-FW Configuration" option in the BIOS settings or anywhere to disable or enable Intel ME.
It does however say "ME Firmware Version 0.0.0.0" at the top left of this image.
Did I do it right or did it not work?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 23, 2022)

trailerparkjob said:


> I followed all the steps but I can't find a "PCH-FW Configuration" option in the BIOS settings or anywhere to disable or enable Intel ME.
> It does however say "ME Firmware Version 0.0.0.0" at the top left of this image.
> Did I do it right or did it not work?


That step is somewhat outdated.  If it says 0.0.0.0 it is disabled and you are good to go.


----------



## trailerparkjob (Nov 23, 2022)

ok thanks my guy


----------



## thread (Dec 27, 2022)

Now I have one Asrock Z390pro4 motherboard，I want to try G3900T on it，but I don't know how to disable ME？


----------

